# Solved: Computer shuts off unexpectedly



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

The computer can be working fine, then all of a sudden it shuts down. Could it be the on/off switch or the battery (6 yrs old)?
Win98SE IE6
Thanks 
Duane


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

could be temp - is the PC hot


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

I'll take the case off and see if it's the fan.Thanks It shut off while I was posting.
Duane


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

The fan is working. I have to reset the modem before I can restart the computer. Could the battery cause the problem.
Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

could be quite a few things - 

although the fans working are they very dusty and full of dirt - may be worth cleaning all the fans anyway

PSU 
how old is the PC - it may need a new Batt
now you have the side open
i would reseat all the cables and modules - memory etc

can you link to anything in particular that you do - maybe a intensive graphics program or Game etc.

anything at all in the logs
you may find some info in the event viewer - look for entries at time of restart
control panel>
admin tools>
event viewer>

have you run an uptodate virus and spyware scan


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

I did clean the fans and it does seem to stay on longer. I'll try your suggestions. The computer is 6 yrs. old.....me thinks I need a new one.lol
Many thanks!


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

I found the problem.....there are two fans, the larger fan inside of an enclosure isn't working.
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: 
Would you now mark this thread solved - which you have the power to do from your first post.
goto 
Thread tools>
Tick - Mark Solved

Thanks :up:


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Thanks again! I was trying to mark solved but I had forgotten how to do it.
Much appreciated.


----------

